# Problem mit Eclipse .deployable- Aktualisierung



## Tequilla3105 (22. Dez 2005)

Hi,

also ich hatte Eclipse eigentlich echt lieb, aber zur Zeit spinnt mal alles rum, ich hab die Version 3.1 installiert, mit dem Webentwickler-Tool für Tomcat und Web-Projects usw....
Jetzt habe ich ein JSP/Servlet/Beans -Projekt und will z.B. ein HTML- Formular ändern oder sonstwas in der HTML- Datei ändern. Leider wird der Ordner im .deployables- Verzeichnis im Workspace nicht mehr verändert. Diese Phenomen haben schon ein paar Kollegen mittlerweile festgestellt. Ich kann speichern soviel ich will, da wird nichts verändert, auch nicht im work- Verzeichnis des Tomcat. D.H. ich habe die HTML zwar verändert und abgespeichert, aber eben im .deployables und im Work- Verzeichnis liegt noch die alte, wenn ich dann Rechte Maustaste und Run on Server ausführe.

Teilweise hat es geklappt, indem ich den server gelöscht habe, und wieder neu ins Eclipse installiert hab. Aber wenn ich dann wieder ne datei ändern will, wieder genau des gleiche.
Lösche ich die veraltete HTML-Datei aus dem .deployables, und versuche, die frische Datei abzuspeichern, dann kommt der Fehler 404..... findet die Datei also nicht...

Ich habe gedacht, wenn ich dann den Server neu starte, dann müsste des .deployable- Verzeichnis doch aktualisiert werden, spätestens dann, aber auch damit hatte ich keinen Erfolg.

Leider finde ich keine Lösung, auch beim Googeln war ich nicht erfolgreich, ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen....     ???:L 

Gruß Tequilla


----------



## Tequilla3105 (22. Dez 2005)

besser gesagt, mein Problem ist jetzt, dass wenn ich eine HTML-Seite oder eine JSP-Seite im WebContent- Ordner ändere, und diese Speichere, ums sie dann wieder mit Rechte Maustaste --> Run on Server  aufzurufen, dann benutzt es die alte Version der HTML- bzw. der JSP- Seite. Woran liegt das?


----------



## odysseus (2. Jan 2006)

Ist das nicht ein Bug das man den Output Path nicht dauerhaft ändern kann ?

Normalerweise setz ich den Output Path auf WEB-INF/classes, aber bei der Eclipse bzw. WTP Version wird der Output Path zurückgesetzt auf .deployables.

Würde mich interessiert ob jemand dafür eine Lösung kennt ?


----------

